# JGTC R32 GTR?



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18238&item=2493762726&rd=1

Duno what to think really. Its obviously not JGTC since the interior is still there, just cant decide whether I like it or hate it.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*No thanks*

the car doesn't look too bad, but things like:



> neon lights
> 
> one wiper conversion
> 
> ...


put me right off.  Since when did Skylines have HICAS suspension?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I love the look...
especially the fuel inlet in the rear.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

andreasgtr said:


> I love the look...
> especially the fuel inlet in the rear.


If you mean the boot lid i think thats the exhaust!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

well well well... so that's were it went


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

emicen said:


> If you mean the boot lid i think thats the exhaust!


lol, for about the 3rd time in the last month its a fuel filler but its only a stick on replica anyway.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Ben_L said:


> well well well... so that's were it went


How dya mean? I take it you are previously familiar with this car?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yeah i quite fancied having that GTR for stock, but seems that chap beat me to it. Oh well plenty more fish in the sea as they say...


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Um thats been kicking around for a while the M's factory kit looks OK but when you read the specs something just don't feel right, maybe its just me.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

The more I look at it, the more I feel the body kit is wrong, it just doesnt look right, very barryboys tbh. The fuel filler and spoiler are ridiculous and the rear bumper/diffuser just doesnt look right, looks cereal box and paper mache style.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

I like it all except the kin huge wing (far too big for the car) and the rear apron!!!! would look better with a do luck one in my humble opinion!!

Am i the only one who thinks first glance the front looks R33ish

If mine was not so minty on the outside i would consider this as a kit i think  

Look great in the orange /white like gt1 ha ha ha 
JAY


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

If only i was fookin loaded ...... I'd have another 32 in.......ORANGE


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Love it apart from the spoiler.

Anyone seen the M's Factory R32 drag car?

Looks identical, in white too, jus a small drag spoiler, properly stripped out, and runs 9s.

Infact the Ms Factory R32 dragger is one of my fave R32s...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I like that actually.

Could be all grapefruit though.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> Anyone seen the M's Factory R32 drag car?


Yup , Its on one of my DVD's  

I'll see if i can post a pic of its launch off the line


----------



## Fenix2k (Feb 14, 2004)

Ebay said:


> Services available
> Check item description and payment instructions or contact seller for details.
> *Will post to United Kingdom*


Gonna need a pretty big box meethinks!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

i've been bugging the guy for any more pics and a viewing as the cars not far ftom me. now getting zero reply.


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

been promised more details twice now but no reply


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

JAY-R32 said:


> Yup , Its on one of my DVD's
> 
> I'll see if i can post a pic of its launch off the line


Yea its on the High Performance Imports DVDs


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I have asked for under bonnet pictures and engine spec. He got back to me but no pictures or details yet


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

the M's kit looks good from most angles.......apart from the back  very dodgy spoiler.


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

the auction details if that helps :


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

what do the X's represent on the line drawing of the body panels, damage?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

If the spoiler was wider itd be better, but its barely as wide as the bootlid, and that looks daft on std arched cars, never mind big wide beasts like that.

REALLY like the M's kit tho


----------



## Zhugrok (Sep 2, 2004)

ohh damn, it look really nice. how much is that wide body ?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Auction Sheet quick translation:*

the "x" represent body work damage of some kind. Also noticed cracks on the rear arches

Car is grade 1. with grade B interior

recorded mileage was 43,540KM, with a "?" indicating they don't believe this to be accurate.

work 18inch wheels
HKS triple plate clutch
aftermarket muffler
8 number car (modified)
No shaken (MOT)
Illegal headlights (in Japan)
One wiper conversion
recaro seats
M's aero
roll bar
MD stereo combo unit


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Double X's mean panels replaced, usually as in replaced after crash.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Yes, I stand corrected - tis 7:30AM here, my excuse is I'm sleep typing


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey, I'm typing from Japan aswell, appears I got up a 7am to have an MSN convo with my girl back in Britain only to get an hours worth of sh1t thrown at me. All good!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Yeah - I forgot you were over here on the far side!


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

In auction where it say 
Car is grade 1-5
Interior is grade A-E 
Are 1 and A highest rating or other way round?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

skyliner32 said:


> In auction where it say
> Car is grade 1-5
> Interior is grade A-E
> Are 1 and A highest rating or other way round?


It varies from auction house to auction house with some going up to 8, but in general the grades go from 5->0 with R, RA, R-1.

Grade 5 may be brand new or in super condition, everything lower is a gradual decrease in vehicle quality, apart from condition 1.

Grade 1 can mean highly modified (ie a lot of different parts put on it, engine or transmission swap etc) but also interestingly, can apparently mean water damaged.

Grade 0 is a car thats been crashed and not repaired before auction.

Grade R-A is a car thats had an accident but been repaired to a suitable standard, this may be something like new wings and a bumper.

Grade R is a more serious crash repair I think.

Grade R-1 would be a combo of R and 1 (never been able to clarify).

Some auction houses group all 3 or R, R-A and R-1 under the designation -1.

Interior condition generally goes from A->D, with A being near showroom, B being a bit grubby or maybe a few *** burns, C is pretty dirty and/or *** burns/messy stereo wiring etc. D is pretty shitty, usually torn bolsters etc.

Interestingly though, you can have a car like my Glanza was, grubby door seals and a strut bar in the boot with Bride bucket seat and some gauges. To me it was a pretty nice interior which was fine after a quick soap and suds session in my garage. But to the auction house that was grade C. Another reason you need a decent buyer and not just to bid on a couple of pics without the buyer actually checking the car out.


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks


----------

